# Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )



## Snip (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einen schönen Fliegenfischgewässer in bayern ( bevorzugt natürlich auch die alpen region mit seinen glasklaren bächen ). Ich selber komme aus dem oberpfälzer raum. Ich strebe an dort ein wochenende zu verbringen. natürlich ist das internet überschwemmt mit irgendwelchen angeboten.

vielleicht kann mir jemand was empfehlen aus eigener erfahrung oder eine gute seite zum reinschaun.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus, würd mich über ein paar antworten freuen.

mfg snip
#6


----------



## James8 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Hey,

schau mal hier.     www.fuessen-kfv.de

gruß


----------



## medfisch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Hallo Snip,
da wäre doch mal die Traun in allen Ihren Abschnitten von Ruhpolding bis Traunstein, dann natürlich die Tiroler Ache,
und zum Beispiel auch die Alz, es kommt ein wenig darauf an, was Du Dir so vorstellst,

viel Grüsse 
                Giselher


----------



## phosphor (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

hi,

oder hier edit vom Mod da eigene Schleichwerbung

viele Grüße

phos


----------



## Janbr (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Die obere Isar ist ein Traum. War hier schon dreimal und kann sie wirklich nur empfehlen. Infos bekoomst du hier (Andi ist auch ein super Guide wenn du einen suchst): http://www.alpineangler.de/AlpineAnglerFlyfishing.htm

Auf der Seite dann auf Gewaesser (linker Rand)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Vorsicht:
Bei einem Angelurlaub in Bayern bewegt man sich rechtlich auf dünnem Eis, da kann der Angeltag schon nach 5 Minuten zu Ende sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Allgemeine waidgerechte anglerische Gepflogenheiten wie das (vor allem rechtssichere) zurücksetzen von nicht verwertbaren Fischen sind in Bayern strafbar - das ist anders wie in den meisten anderen Bundesländern und sollte man daher wissen.

Besser ein paar Kilometer weiter fahren nach Österreich....


----------



## Janbr (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

@ Thomas

Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ich hab lange genug in Bayern geangelt und auch hier wird nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Kein Thema.
Das Problem ist das bestehende Recht, womit Dir das JEDERZEIT passieren kann - es sei denn, Du kennst die Verhältnisse vor Ort inkl. Kontrolleure so genau, dass Du das ausschliessen kanns, weil die sich eben bewusst ode runbewusst rechtswidrig verhalten.

Die Rechtslage ist nun mal eindeutig und klar und von Herrn Braun von der Behörde auch eindeutig und klar beschrieben.


----------



## mav (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

sag nur untermaßig 

grüsse aus münchen

Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Klar MUSS man untermaßige zurücksetzen..

Genauso wie man gesetzlich jeden maßigen und nicht geschonten Fisch in Bayern entnehmen MUSS und nach erreichen des Fanglimits aufhören auf diese Art zu angeln.

Das Gesetz und die Auslegung ist da klar und eindeutig.

Und das sollte jeder wissen, der in Bayern unterwegs von "außerhalb", da es diese gesetzliche Abknüppelregelung so nur in Bayern gibt.

Und man da als Tourist schnell mit einem Verfahren am Hals da stehen kann...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------



## marioschreiber (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

Thomas, du hast zwar Recht, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das es mich persönlich langsam ziemlich annervt das du alle möglichen Themen immer wieder nutzt um deine Ansichten zu Verbänden und Gesetzen kund zu tun !

Ich mag mich ja vielleicht täuschen, aber ich hatte den Eindruck das das Bayrische Fischereigesetz nicht der Ursprung der Frage war .

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich gehe in sehr vielen deiner Ansichten mit dir konform, aber ich habe auch den Eindruck das du durch so eine Art nicht nur mich nervst. 
Und sollte das der Fall sein, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen das du der Sache an sich einen Bärendienst erweist ! Denn ich ertappe mich immer öfter dabei wie ich Beiträge von dir nicht mal mehr überfliege, sondern nach den ersten Worten einfach wegscrolle !

Sorry, zur eigentlichen Frage kann ich leider auch nichts beitragen !


----------



## Mikesch (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Thomas, du hast zwar Recht, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das es mich persönlich langsam ziemlich annervt das du alle möglichen Themen immer wieder nutzt um deine Ansichten zu Verbänden und Gesetzen kund zu tun !
> 
> Ich mag mich ja vielleicht täuschen, aber ich hatte den Eindruck das das Bayrische Fischereigesetz nicht der Ursprung der Frage war .
> 
> ...


Danke

Übrigens wird der TE nach über einem Jahr die Antworten evtl. nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## marioschreiber (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*



mikesch schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Übrigens wird der TE nach über einem Jahr die Antworten evtl. nicht mehr lesen.



Das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage !


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*

@Mario

Die Krux an der Sache ist, dass sehr viele Urlauber sich über die Gesetzeslage in Bayern und die daraus möglicherweise resultiernden Folgen nicht im Klaren sind. Ich halte es nicht nur für angemessen, sondern sogar für dringend notwendig, dass man darauf hinweist. Natürlich geht es dabei auch darum, die Aufmerksamkeit der Angler für solche unsinnigen Gesetze zu wecken, aber nicht weniger auch darum, den unbedarften Urlauber vor ernsthaften Problemen zu bewahren.

Die Zeiten, in denen man so einfach mal nach Lust und Laune durch die Gegend angeln kann, sind leider längst vorbei. 

Und Thomas ist sicher nicht der erste, der auf einen hochgekramten Uralt-Trööt reinfällt.


----------



## Tomasz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Bayern ! ( Urlaub )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Und man da als Tourist *schnell* mit einem Verfahren am Hals da stehen kann...



Wenn das in Bayern so *schnell* geht, gibt es dafür sicher genug Beispiele und Präzedenzfälle, die man mal als Warnung hier anführen könnte, oder etwa nicht? 


Gruß

Tomasz


----------

